# What would've been your second-choice career had you not chosen the food industry?



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I asked myself this question last week for the first time, and it surprised me that I never really gave it  that much thought before. However, in the recesses of my mind I've always envied a position somewhere in the Art world..perhaps a curator, or the owner of an gallery.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I left Nursing school to follow my passion and work in a kitchen. Some say it's a stupid move but I wake up every morning exhausted and excited to go to work, it's wholly satisfying


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sailor, seaman, mariner, or seafarer


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Er, Professional Multibillionaire


----------



## wurzel (Apr 18, 2013)

The food game wasn't even in my top 5 choices before I started working, I just fell into it as I never got my shit together when I left school /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif no regrets though, I love my job.

Looking back at things now I would have to say MMA fighter, bushcraft/survival expert or smallholder all seem like they could be a laugh.


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

Librarian or small book store owner in Ireland) . I've been a stay at home mom most of my adulthood. I always wanted to be a chef and my husband was hurt while serving in the military so now I'm the one who gets to pick my career!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Animal Vet.(specializing in cats)


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Animal Vet.(specializing in cats)


That's so sweet. I'm a cat person, heart and soul.


----------



## mr bean (May 28, 2013)

A Holiday destinations promoter for extreme sports.


----------



## alter ego (Apr 26, 2013)

The Military.


----------



## spammar (Jun 2, 2013)

video-game industry....in fact i am trying for an education in some areas of it as a back-up in case cooking backfires on me somehow


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Took some time out to be a baby maker and got into the butterfly importing/setting/artistically mounting business at the same time. had a couple of stalls in London markets and loved the life.


----------

